# 

## JK2010

Pytanie jak w temacie. Będę wykonywał instalację odgromową. Drut jest już na dachu. Zamierzałem wykopać dół wokół domu i zakopać w nim bednarkę połączoną z drutem z dachu. Chciałem to zrobić sam. Ale elektryk powiedział mi, że instalację taką należy podłączyć do rozdzielni, gdzie instaluje się jakieś zabezpieczenia przed przepięciem. Czy to prawda? Czy tylko próba zdobycia większych pieniędzy?

----------


## Jarek.P

Podejrzewam, że elektryk mówi o jednym (uziemienie szyny wyrównawczej) a ty o drugim (instalacja odgromowa). 

Owszem, jedno i drugie może się kończyć na tej samej bednarce wkopanej wokół domu, ale absolutnie nie wolno wprowadzać do domu instalacji odgromowej i szczerze mówiąc nie wierzę, żeby twój elektryk coś takiego Ci sugerował (bo jeśli tak, to pogoń go jak najszybciej i jeszcze na odchodnym psem poszczuj jako potencjalnego zabójcę Ciebie i twojej rodziny), prędzej źle się zrozumieliście.

Wkopana wokół domu bednarka powinna być podłączona do zwodów instalacji odgromowej, a niezależnie od tego, NIEZALEŻNYM połączeniem - do głównej szyny wyrównawczej w domu i dalej do szyny PE w rozdzielni, tamże powinny być również zabezpieczenia przeciwprzepięciowe. Twój elektryk powinien o tym wiedzieć i jeśli tak chce to zrobić, to jest to jak najbardziej prawidłowe.

Natomiast, jeśli chce wprowadzić zwód piorunochronu do domu,do rozdzielni, bądź rozdzielnię podłączyć do zwodu, a nie wprost do bednarki stanowiącej otok w ziemi, to jak pisałem, jest potencjalnym zabójcą twojej rodziny.

J.

----------


## yaiba83

i urządzeń elektrycznych/elektronicznych...

----------

